# DURAMAX to the rescue



## I HATE RUST (Oct 9, 2010)

My brother got his ford 550 2wd chip truck stuck in one of his customers lawns, you cant tell in the picture but there is a hill and hes at the bottom :laughing:

also got some time to do some much needed touch up behind the front wheels on the green machine


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I love that dark green.


----------



## BIGGB9 (Apr 29, 2004)

What kind of lightbar you got on that truck look pretty sweet.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

what rims? can i get some more pics of the dmax? looking at a 2005 forrest green ext. sb dmax, already got plans, but i am stuck on what black rims. i was thinkin H2's but those are overdone.


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Would love to own a d max chevy power


----------



## I HATE RUST (Oct 9, 2010)

BIGGB9;1358175 said:


> What kind of lightbar you got on that truck look pretty sweet.


whelen liberty 52 in, Half blue and half amber with brake lights in the back


----------



## I HATE RUST (Oct 9, 2010)

Deerewashed;1358179 said:


> what rims? can i get some more pics of the dmax? looking at a 2005 forrest green ext. sb dmax, already got plans, but i am stuck on what black rims. i was thinkin H2's but those are overdone.


sounds like you got a sweet truck

I wish I had more pictures but I just painted some stock base model wheels, painted my bumper at the same time. I used pre 2000 2500 van black center caps they look good with the little chevy emblem. good luck


----------



## I HATE RUST (Oct 9, 2010)

mossman381;1356210 said:


> I love that dark green.


thanks my second favorite is you black, your truck / modifications have given me so much inspiration, keep it up


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I HATE RUST;1358238 said:


> thanks my second favorite is you black, your truck / modifications have given me so much inspiration, keep it up


Your bumper looks good. I need to get lights in mine and paint it black.


----------



## A&LSiteService (Sep 13, 2010)

I dig it, thats a great looking truckThumbs Up


----------



## I HATE RUST (Oct 9, 2010)

new tires for work truck,

Tires + Beer =


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Looks more like the Ford is pulling the Chevy because its afraid to get dirty.

More pixs of the wife/gf,preferable summer ones!


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

Yeah badass truck! and who's the little sweetheart!


----------



## I HATE RUST (Oct 9, 2010)

cubanb343;1358981 said:


> Yeah badass truck! and who's the little sweetheart!


Ha ha yea shes my ex girlfriend of of 3 years, and I got plenty of pictures :laughing:

I would love to share but dont want to be ban, hears a little


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You can pm me the pixs and I'll see if they are appropriate to post them.


----------



## I HATE RUST (Oct 9, 2010)

grandview;1359224 said:


> You can pm me the pixs and I'll see if they are appropriate to post them.


haha ok :laughing:

How do you send a pic in a pm there is no thing that says mange attachments?


----------



## 04tundra (Jan 30, 2011)

thats a sweet looking truck you have there! :salute:


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I HATE RUST;1358210 said:



> whelen liberty 52 in, Half blue and half amber with brake lights in the back


Jesus, that truck is so long it could be a school bus, do you plow with that?


----------



## I HATE RUST (Oct 9, 2010)

Epic Lawn Care;1361145 said:


> Jesus, that truck is so long it could be a school bus, do you plow with that?


yea but only as a backup other truck is standard cab long bed Thumbs Up


----------



## Pushin4U (Nov 20, 2011)

Man on man is she a sexy little thing! Thumbs Up The Truck! Oh the (ex) as you called her if not so shabby herself!


----------



## Rain Man (Feb 20, 2010)

I HATE RUST;1358625 said:


> new tires for work truck,
> 
> Tires + Beer =


Tires look good on the outside how do they look on the inside:laughing:


----------



## I HATE RUST (Oct 9, 2010)

new trailer hard at work


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

What are you going to do with all them leaves?


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6 (Oct 21, 2010)

I HATE RUST;1362139 said:


> new trailer hard at work


Do you have your tow mirrors wired up so the external signal is always on, or is it just a lucky picture? I have the same mirrors on my truck and would love to get the signals to light up when my lights are on like the Ford SDs.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

BlackBirdWS.6;1362266 said:


> Do you have your tow mirrors wired up so the external signal is always on, or is it just a lucky picture? I have the same mirrors on my truck and would love to get the signals to light up when my lights are on like the Ford SDs.


You need to run a parking light wire into the mirrors and use resisters and diodes to control the power to get it to work. But it can be done.


----------



## 2000dodge (Nov 8, 2010)

leaf vac is looking good


----------



## I HATE RUST (Oct 9, 2010)

mossman381;1362191 said:


> What are you going to do with all them leaves?


ha ha I fill about 10 trailer loads a year, I dump them in a pile and turn it over once a month and add some ash to lower the ph then in 12 months its a pile of dirt and I sell it as compost for $ 45 dollars a yard


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6 (Oct 21, 2010)

mossman381;1362598 said:


> You need to run a parking light wire into the mirrors and use resisters and diodes to control the power to get it to work. But it can be done.


PMing you now about this.


----------



## I HATE RUST (Oct 9, 2010)

Big drive + little walk = shovler with to much time on his hands :laughing:


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Dmax power all the way haha Truck looks sharp send me a link for those mudflaps i want to put them on mine. Thumbs Up


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

I HATE RUST;1362954 said:


> Big drive + little walk = shovler with to much time on his hands :laughing:


Too f'n funny bet the customer loved seeing Mr. Johnson on their doorstep


----------



## Rain Man (Feb 20, 2010)

I HATE RUST;1362954 said:


> Big drive + little walk = shovler with to much time on his hands :laughing:


looks like you only got a couple of inches

of snow that is!:laughing:


----------



## Pushin4U (Nov 20, 2011)

Rain Man;1363646 said:


> looks like you only got a couple of inches
> 
> of snow that is!:laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing: LMAO


----------



## I HATE RUST (Oct 9, 2010)

After a long day


----------



## I HATE RUST (Oct 9, 2010)

moving a chicken coop


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I HATE RUST;1374987 said:


> moving a chicken coop


Was that your coop or was it a job? Good idea on the stabilizer jacks on the rear. Do you load something heavy on that trailer?


----------



## I HATE RUST (Oct 9, 2010)

mossman381;1375136 said:


> Was that your coop or was it a job? Good idea on the stabilizer jacks on the rear. Do you load something heavy on that trailer?


it was my coop but gave it to a friend, I load my kubota B7100 its not that heavy but when I move my uncles John Deere 4600 they defiantly help Thumbs Up


----------



## I HATE RUST (Oct 9, 2010)

finally got some white stuff payup


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Truck looks good with a plow on it. All we have gotten is small storms.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I HATE RUST;1359230 said:


> haha ok :laughing:
> 
> How do you send a pic in a pm there is no thing that says mange attachments?


What part of her body EXACTLY has the mange? Maybe you shouldn't post any more pics.:laughing:


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

HAHA! Tuney thats great! :laughing:

Could someone please tell me how to post someone elses quotes? I have been here for close to 5 years I guess its time I learn.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Hit the "quote" button in the lower right hand corner of their post.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1427031 said:


> Hit the "quote" button in the lower right hand corner of their post.


Like that? Now lets see if it worked.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Bossman 92;1427092 said:


> Like that? Now lets see if it worked.


What do ya know! Thanks!


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

grandview;1358952 said:


> Looks more like the Ford is pulling the Chevy because its afraid to get dirty.
> 
> More pixs of the wife/gf,preferable summer ones!


X2, I was thinking the same


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah Yeah nice truck, plow, nice rims yada yada yada... Where are the pics of the "ex"


----------



## I HATE RUST (Oct 9, 2010)

OK OK ask and you shall receive ussmileyflag

http://s1200.photobucket.com/albums/bb333/IHateRust/?action=view&current=0530110022.jpg


----------



## WRIGHTWAY (Nov 17, 2005)

Wow your camera sucks :laughing:


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

WRIGHTWAY;1428941 said:


> Wow your camera sucks :laughing:


Yeah whats the big square blue dot right in the middle of the picture ????


----------



## I HATE RUST (Oct 9, 2010)

fighting the never ending war on rust :realmad:


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm with ya on that buddy, my chevy is the same way. I'm just lucky a previous owner got my ford undercoated, although it will probably end up the that way too.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Looks good. I would like to finish the rest of my frame but the roads are so bad right now with salt and water that there really is no reason too. I spent $6 to wash my truck the other day and as soon as I went down the road it was full of salt again


----------



## I HATE RUST (Oct 9, 2010)

mossman381;1440258 said:


> Looks good. I would like to finish the rest of my frame but the roads are so bad right now with salt and water that there really is no reason too. I spent $6 to wash my truck the other day and as soon as I went down the road it was full of salt again


yea that sucks


----------



## I HATE RUST (Oct 9, 2010)

*no more stupid cubby hole*

I have the floor shifter for my 4x4, so I was stuck with a useless hole in the dash but not any more I mounted my plow light and High Idle switches there


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice work. Where did you get the info on the high idle switch?


----------



## I HATE RUST (Oct 9, 2010)

mossman381;1440812 said:


> Nice work. Where did you get the info on the high idle switch?


I was inspired by this thread:

http://www.dieselplace.com/forum/showthread.php?t=951&highlight=High+idle

It was a simple install once I understood where everything was it wasn't that bad, But if I knew that PPE made this kit for $60 bucks I would have just bought it to save a little time and hassle 

http://www.pacificp.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_14&products_id=32


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info


----------



## <Benchmark> (Jan 22, 2012)

Willman940;1440250 said:


> I'm with ya on that buddy, my chevy is the same way. I'm just lucky a previous owner got my ford undercoated, although it will probably end up the that way too.


I got into a routine spring and fall (or whenever i change the oil and i have some time) i get under my truck look for any rust. I use my angle die grinder and a wire wheel and get the rust off then spray paint it doesnt take long cause i keep up with it. I also spray fluid fild on the frame in the fall once a year to try to help seems like it does very much.


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Seems like it does or doesn't?


----------



## I HATE RUST (Oct 9, 2010)

fighting the good fight, The front bumper rusted out on my work truck from the back out threw the chrome, so put a coat of primer and finish on the back of the new one so hopefully it wont happen again :realmad:


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

Truck looks great! You've inspired me to get my ass working on my truck!

P.S. - We definitely need some more pics of the "ex" .....


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Good idea. Rubber undercoating probably would have worked too. When I took off my front bumper to paint it I also wire wheeled the inside and shot it with some paint


----------



## I HATE RUST (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi guys Its been a while and a few things have been added to the fleet 

Got a little full of my self with my new tires! The duramax needs to be rescued from time to time :laughing:


----------



## I HATE RUST (Oct 9, 2010)

A quick look at the duramax I picked up about 6 months back 
shes a 05 3500 dually ext cab druamax (LLY) with 60k 
its a southern truck that was government owned. when I picked it up it was bone stock with tiny tires and accordion mirrors aka didnt want to be seen in it :laughing:

Shes coming along nice what do you guys think?


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

That looks awesome man! What have you done so far?


----------



## I HATE RUST (Oct 9, 2010)

I guess we'll start in the front and work to the back
Blacked out the Chevy emblem installed some amber lights in the front air dam (Will show you in night pictures)
replaced gray hair damn with black and installed fog lights
Stainless steel simulators all the way around
BF Goodrich rugged terrain 285/75/16s power tow mirrors with Amber side markers Magnum manufacturing aluminum headache rack weather tech rain guards and mud flaps carr black aluminum step bars. jacked up the torsion bars 2 inch blocks in the back BilStein shocks all around added some l stopped Tail turn lights underneath the tailgate and LED backup lights under the back bumper
just painted new back bumper with lights mounted in it Will be installing shortly install Kurt class 5 hitch
in bed/fender flush mounted toolbox (will post pictures)

as far as the interior have an edge CTS programmer with backup camera added switches where that cubbyhole is for automatic four-wheel-drive (I have floor shifter)
under the seat toolbox in the back weather tech mats all around 

as for the engine. S&B cold air intake with intake horn 
PVC Reroute EGR mod muffler delete 

there are probably other mods I can't think of right now but more pictures to come


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

Sweet trucks mon


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice looking Duramax Dually!


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice looking trucks!! I like the dually. That's how they should look from the factory, not everyone wants the lowrider edition.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Very Nice! Never been a huge dually fan, but this one passes inspection! Whats its purpose? Just to have another truck around or?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Long time no see man. More pics of the dually please  All you did to the front was crank the T-bars? I may have to get new keys crank mine more and put lift blocks in the back of mine.


----------



## I HATE RUST (Oct 9, 2010)

GMCHD plower;1743498 said:


> Very Nice! Never been a huge dually fan, but this one passes inspection! Whats its purpose? Just to have another truck around or?


Oh she's got her purpose I have a Kubota m4900 and Kubota B7100. My side businesses Field mowing and other property maintenance so she rarely leaves the driveway without my 20 foot deck over behind her! (Pictures to come) Thumbs Up


----------



## I HATE RUST (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah mossman its been dam near a year I would get on here every couple of months to check in with your thread  cant wait to see that new v plow in action!!

as far as cranking the t bars goes it seems like all trucks are a little different 
as to what height they ride and how stiff they get when you do crank on them but seeing how i hardly ever drive this truck without a trailer i wanted it to sit high in the back so it leveled out when towing prsport


----------



## I HATE RUST (Oct 9, 2010)

getting ready for some fun!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I was just going to ask you to take a pic of it next time you hooked up to the trailer 

I like the way it sits. Doesn't look too high in the back. What mud flaps you running on it?


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice trucks man! Still have the single cab?


----------



## I HATE RUST (Oct 9, 2010)

mossman381;1743984 said:


> I was just going to ask you to take a pic of it next time you hooked up to the trailer
> 
> I like the way it sits. Doesn't look too high in the back. What mud flaps you running on it?


yea not sure if i'm going to put air bags on it like my green truck. I guess so far i haven't seen the need once the helper springs touch she she stops going down but sometimes i have a habit of loading the **** out of my trailer wesport

as far as the mudflaps they are wether tech suprisingly and they fit dam nice!!

Still have my 03 reg cab 6.0 gasser to be honest shes the true money maker hauling all my tools arount from job to job


----------



## I HATE RUST (Oct 9, 2010)

With a new truck comes a new girl  and ohh boy shes a keeper die hard ford girl but that was easy to change :laughing:

when she wants to run your tractor and hangs out with you for 6 hours (sleeps in bed of the truck) when your working on it. you know shes the one!!!


----------



## djr623 (Oct 20, 2011)

Congrats on the new truck, looks like it likes to work! 

Gotta love a chick on a tractor too!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

You lucky f***....


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Does she have a sister Thumbs Up


----------



## I HATE RUST (Oct 9, 2010)

gota have some fun now and then


----------



## I HATE RUST (Oct 9, 2010)

mossman381;1744326 said:


> Does she have a sister Thumbs Up


Three brothers and they all drive fords :laughing: there all great guys though!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I HATE RUST;1745044 said:


> Three brothers and they all drive fords :laughing: there all great guys though!


Dang man 

Looks like a cold day for an atv ride. I would run the rzr in the cold though.


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

I HATE RUST;1745044 said:


> Three brothers and they all drive fords :laughing: there all great guys though!


You tend to have good luck with women.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I HATE RUST;1745044 said:


> Three brothers and they all drive fords :laughing: there all great guys though!


Smart guys! Thumbs Up


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I like the black bow tie - looks good on the dually. Are those some pink carhart bibs?


----------



## I HATE RUST (Oct 9, 2010)

scott3430;1745491 said:


> I like the black bow tie - looks good on the dually. Are those some pink carhart bibs?


yea thats the girlfriend


----------

